# PLS HELP, IS THIS GERD ??



## chrisvoorhees (Nov 1, 2004)

STOMACH CRAMPING/PAIN,SPASMS, DIARHEA, BACK PAIN, NECK PAIN, HORRIBLE CHILLS, FAST HEART RATE, LUMP IN MY THROAT, SOMETIMES LIKE SOMETHIN IS TRYIN TO COME UP PLS HELP, I[M AT WORK TODAY AND MY STOMACH FEELS BAD, NO APPETITE........HAVIN A COLONSCOPY ON MONDAY


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Sure sounds like it is in there, somewhere.


----------



## jacris (Feb 16, 2002)

Chris sounds as though you have the lot!All I can say is try not to get in too much of a state over it, this does not help. Get back when you have had the investigation. If it is gerd going without food is the worse thing you can do. A piece of dry toast will help soak up acid if you really have no appetite. For stomach cramps try anti spasmodic drugs, for diarhea, I never take anything but try to control it with diet. A nurse told me to eat apple or mashed potato the apple worked for me. Try a small piece peeled to start with or pure apple juice with a little water. I know it sounds mad, I thought APPLE!!! the last thing to eat with diarhea (13 times a day for 5 weeks) but I was desperate. I eat one peeled apple every day now and pure apple juice with water at breakfast. Never eat anything fried stay away from junk food. Good luck! I hope you find the way. We all do eventually, just takes time as we are all different.


----------

